# Mossberg 9200 Semi auto



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

How are they? I am thinking about getting one. Are they worth the money?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw your other post in the trading post section that you were looking for a benelli nova, now this post about mossbergs. Are you looking to buy one or the other? Or both? If you want both my advice would be to buy one quality gun and call it good. I am not a fan of the novas, I have seen too many firing pins break in the marsh. I have not been impressed with the mossbergs either. There will be lots of shotguns on sale in the next month, just buy a good one that will last for years. As far as semi-autos go, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a winchester sx3, benelli sbeII, versamax, browning or beretta. As far as pumps, browning bps or remington 870. JMO I know others will feel differently.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I have shot an 870 for years and feel a person cannot go wrong with this model if one is going to shoot a pump. My son, now 16, bought a new Benelli Super Nova when he was 12. He did well with it with no issues. He sold it last year when he decided to move to a semi auto. He chose a Remington 1187 in black. This decision was driven by other friends who had great success and the price. He is now selling this gun as he has bougt the same gun in Duck Blind camo. He killed more stinkin ducks last year than I care to count, an incredible season. The black one will be on KSL by the weekend. As a side note, I have moved to a semi auto in the last week. I chose a Beretta A-400 Extreme in Max 4 camo. I have dreampt of owning this gun since I saw it on the shelf last Fall. So far it is incredible. I was split between all of the semi auto's mentioned by Fowlmouth but it came down to how it felt and fit as well as its overall features.


----------



## NothinButGreen (Dec 4, 2010)

I dont care for Mossbergs. They are heavy and it if your gonna spend some money on a gun, might as well spent enough to get a gun thats going to last you awhile. Go for a better gun, SX2, SX3, Maxus, SBE one or two, ya know something good.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> I saw your other post in the trading post section that you were looking for a benelli nova, now this post about mossbergs. Are you looking to buy one or the other? Or both? If you want both my advice would be to buy one quality gun and call it good. I am not a fan of the novas, I have seen too many firing pins break in the marsh. I have not been impressed with the mossbergs either. There will be lots of shotguns on sale in the next month, just buy a good one that will last for years. As far as semi-autos go, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a winchester sx3, benelli sbeII, versamax, browning or beretta. As far as pumps, browning bps or remington 870. JMO I know others will feel differently.


I was and still am looking for a nova, but I can get a mossberg semi auto for $20 more than what I found a used nova for. so I thought I would ask how they were. As far as the firing pin breaking on the novas I know four guys who have them and never had any problems and three of the guys bought them the year they came out. But then again i have herd great about SBEII but my buddy bought a SBEII and he just sold it because it broke three times in the last two months. He has now moved to a beretta. I would Buy a browning maxus or a SX3 but I am a little short on cash right now and I was just looking for a used gun because my 870 broke and to fix it it will cost me around $250 and I can get the mossberg for $300. But thanks for the info!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My buddy used to shoot one, it fit him well, and he liked it to a point, then he bought himself a SBE. I shot his 9200 few times, I didn't like it like the others said its heavy and didn't balance well for me.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I saw a SX3 on the used rack at cabelas for $799. Thats a good buy for somebody out there. There was a mossberg 9200 there too, but I dont remember how much it was. I used to own a stoeger 2000 in wood. Liked it plenty, just needed a gun that could take mud, salt, snow, etc. Carry a Rem 870 supermag on most waterfowl hunts now. I would take a look at the Stoeger 3500 (in camo sythetic) for a value priced semiauto duck shooter.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

woollybugger said:


> I saw a SX3 on the used rack at cabelas for $799. Thats a good buy for somebody out there. There was a mossberg 9200 there too, but I dont remember how much it was. I used to own a stoeger 2000 in wood. Liked it plenty, just needed a gun that could take mud, salt, snow, etc. Carry a Rem 870 supermag on most waterfowl hunts now. I would take a look at the Stoeger 3500 (in camo sythetic) for a value priced semiauto duck shooter.


I purchased a new winchester sx3 at sportsmans warehouse for $799 in January.
I have been curious about the stoeger 3500 and how it performs. I hunt with guys that shoot the stoeger 2000 but they have all had cycling problems with that gun. The 3500 could be a good choice if it cycles shells better than the 2000.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

From everything I've read about those 3500's they are the cats meow (for the price) and they have fixed the cycling problems of the 2000's. but its still 600'ish bucks.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'd take a Nova over the Mossberg 9200 hands down. For starters, the 9200 has been out of production for over 10 years and parts are getting harder to get. The 9200 was offered with a lifetime fix or replace warranty to the original owner, which has basically turned into a replacement warranty since they aren't in production anymore. Many of the original owners who have sent in their 9200's for repair work have been sent back brand new current production 930 shotguns as replacements, so the 9200 are decreasing in numbers. I've read on on other forums that it can be finicky in the cold, but then again you will hear someone say that about any autoloader out there. If there is a blue/walnut 9200 with factory scroll engraving that appears to have never been shot on the Cabela's used rack, then it's probably the one my dad traded in back in June. Mossberg would not honor the warranty on it since my grandpa was the original owner, and they don't have record of him sending in the warranty card. 

I have had my plain Jane black Nova for 8 years now with out any issues. It's been dragged through the GSL marshes, subzero temps in Canada, ice and snow, and all sorts of other junk and still shoots like a champ. The plastic has held up surprising well, and I haven't had any problem with the metal rusting. The barrel is getting pretty scratched up from being in the blind, truck, etc. and I am considering taking the gun to Black Ice Coatings to get it dipped in either King's Snow Shadow or Field Shadow.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I swear by my mossberg 835 pump. I got it when I was 12 years old and has been shooting strong for 10 years straight. I did have shell ejection problems with it but I sent it in 8 years after the purchase and was fixed in a week for free. I will agree that a Nova is an amazing gun, as I bought one for my wife, but I hate them just because I have large hands and the pump is too small. The mossberg's is fat. Anyways, from what I have been told, the mossberg semi's aren't all that great. I looked at them 3 years ago because I wanted a cheap semi. But it was too heavy and I heard they had ejection issues with cheap loads. My brother has an 870 express and it shoots flawlessly as well. But again, the pump was too small for my hands. So if you are looking for a good pump, I would say your best bet is a Mossberg 835, Remmington 870, or the Benelli Nova. They are all cheap guns that from what I have seen, will last a very long time. If you are stuck on a semi and want a cheap one, Waterfowl and Retreivers magazine had an article on the cheapest semis for duck hunting. It gave prices and a quick review. And I would always check gun shows as well as the Cabela's gun rack for cheap deals.


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I swear by my mossberg 835 pump. I got it when I was 12 years old and has been shooting strong for 10 years straight. I did have shell ejection problems with it but I sent it in 8 years after the purchase and was fixed in a week for free. I will agree that a Nova is an amazing gun, as I bought one for my wife, but I hate them just because I have large hands and the pump is too small. The mossberg's is fat. Anyways, from what I have been told, the mossberg semi's aren't all that great. I looked at them 3 years ago because I wanted a cheap semi. But it was too heavy and I heard they had ejection issues with cheap loads. My brother has an 870 express and it shoots flawlessly as well. But again, the pump was too small for my hands. So if you are looking for a good pump, I would say your best bet is a Mossberg 835, Remmington 870, or the Benelli Nova. They are all cheap guns that from what I have seen, will last a very long time. If you are stuck on a semi and want a cheap one, Waterfowl and Retreivers magazine had an article on the cheapest semis for duck hunting. It gave prices and a quick review. And I would always check gun shows as well as the Cabela's gun rack for cheap deals.


I just bought a nova tonight and cant wait to put some shells through it!!!!!!


----------

